# Hmmm....A Doctorate Degree in Biblical studies.



## Average Joey (May 23, 2006)

I have this friend at work that I have worked with oh about a year.I always noticed that people would call him Dr.(I won`t say his name here).I always thought it was a joking type of thing.I found out a few weeks ago that it was true.He had a Doctorate Degree in Bible Studies.He says he spent 8 years in a college in South Florida.Something(a lot of things)seemed amiss.You would think somebody of this education would know something scriptural.
So,I tested him quite a few times.First,I asked him about what his view was of atonement.He looked at me as if I asked what tastes better,cat or dog food.He had no idea what the word atonement even meant.Of course he did his best to hide this fact.I asked more and more questions.This time simpler questions.Like what is repentance and his answer was wrong.Now,this guy is an extremely nice guy and I call him a friend.I am really trying with teaching him these things and explaining the gospel to him.He isn`t defensive(thank God).He just has virtually no knowledge of even the simplest matters.
Now,could somebody truelly spend eight years at college earning a DOCTORATE DEGREE in Biblical studies not know even the simplest things?I would have at least expected a very liberal theologian view of the Bible.Could it be possible that he faked a degree?I first wanted to post this in prayer forum but thought this would be good place to ask for not only prayers for me to continue evengelizing to him and him that he would repent and believe.But,also for good pointers on how I should approach this a little better.


----------

